# how to unhide system folder help !!!



## 047 (Apr 29, 2008)

Can anyone plz tell me how to unhide a folder whose HIDE attribute is disabled?

actually i had virus in my pendrive and it made my folders hidden. when i tried to unhide it the hide attribute was disabled. Plz tell me the solution to unhide the folder.

thanx


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 29, 2008)

try this go to command prompt 

start--->run--->cmd.exe <enter>
you'll see a black screen with cursor blinking
go to the drive where you need to un-hide folders suppose your pen drive is L: 
so you'll type below things
L: <enter>
attrib -r -h -s *.* <enter>

That's it. Did you see the folder ?

Let us all know.

Janki


----------



## Cool Buddy (Apr 30, 2008)

In windows explorer on the menu bar click tools> folder options. now go to the view tab, scroll down a bit in the advanced settings list, uncheck "hide protected operating system files", click apply. Thats it.


----------



## quad_master (May 1, 2008)

@Cool Buddy


----------



## mobilogist (May 1, 2008)

i too have the same problem, with my d drive(partion).

it shows that there are some .bat & .ini files are there.

so how can we remove it, it is a virus or something else? please.


----------



## abhijangda (May 2, 2008)

go to folder options there in view tab uncheck hide files and folders and also hide windows protected files.


----------



## 047 (May 2, 2008)

thanx for replies. 
but system files are always unhidden on my system.
i never hide them so i can track any change in them. 
but the problem is that on my removable drive the folders are hidden and their hidden attribute is disabled so you cant unhide them by using "right click-> properties->uncheck hidden attribute".

now can anybody help?


----------



## 047 (May 3, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> anything serious abt disable/enable....i get to last point "virus"
> anyway if you have well updated antivirus, don't consider you are 100% secure from security risks.
> 
> follow these steps...it may solve your problem.
> ...



The registry value you told was alredy set to 1. what should i do now?

i got one more problem *My system date and time is wrong after starting the system; it shows the shutdown time from the last session when the system is restarted.*

plz tell me how to upload screenshot so i can show the exact problem here.


----------



## ayush_chh (May 3, 2008)

simple........press the 'Print Screen' button on your keyboard, now open MSPaint and goto Edit -> Paste. you will get the screen there now save the the file.

goto *www.maxupload.com/forum/index.php and upload the image there.....
paste the link here when done...........

and for your other problem...

goto command prompt and then type this


```
x:/> attrib -h -s -a -r * /s /d
```
(where x: is drive letter for your pen drive)

this command will remove all the attributes from all the files as well folders in your drive.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 4, 2008)

047 said:


> The registry value you told was alredy set to 1. what should i do now?
> 
> i got one more problem *My system date and time is wrong after starting the system; it shows the shutdown time from the last session when the system is restarted.*
> 
> plz tell me how to upload screenshot so i can show the exact problem here.



the mobo's battery is weak, replace it.


----------



## 047 (May 4, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> goto command prompt and then type this
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



thanx it worked.

@coolbuddy
where can i find this battery?


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 4, 2008)

you will find it t any computer shop. If you are not sure how to replace it, consult the forum as I too am not sure. you can also take your computer to the shop to get it replaced.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 5, 2008)

Google, friends...

*www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000239.htm

*www.google.com/search?client=opera...tery&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## ayush_chh (May 5, 2008)

ya there is a small battery ( size of a coin) on the mother board......just remove that and replace it with a new one .you will find it in any computer shop....generally known as CMOS battery.....

PS: if ur battery is weak or discharged then u must get a message at boot time.....and your system time will always reset to *12:00 AM ....*if this is what happens with you then changing the battery should help you... if NOT then you might be having some other problem


----------



## mobilogist (May 5, 2008)

sorry to say that but we are dicussing other thing here ie how to unhide all drive's hidden files by removing viruses etc. 

where does this cmos battery arrived here?????


----------



## ayush_chh (May 6, 2008)

^^please go through the thread before posting......



047 said:


> i got one more problem *My system date and time is wrong after starting the system; it shows the shutdown time from the last session when the system is restarted.*



this is his second problem........first problem has already been solved........


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 6, 2008)

i had heard that if you remove the CMOS battery the bios gets reset and we have to change all the settings once again. is it true?


----------



## quad_master (May 6, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> i had heard that if you remove the CMOS battery the bios gets reset and we have to change all the settings once again. is it true?


Yep! All the BIOS customizations will lose....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

Just the bios customizations, and most users dont really tweak their bios or anything so it should be okay. Nothing happens to windows or anything.


----------

